# Christmas Alone



## Sharry49 (Dec 19, 2021)

I am living alone and so very much want to move to the town my daughter lives in. I want to bide my time until I can move. The situation I find myself in has driven my actually batty.

I have no one to spend Christmas with this year! Help!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2021)

Welcome to the forum... where do you call home ?

You've come to the right place , there's many here who will be alone at Christmas this year...


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 19, 2021)

I think I read that people are happier when they live near family, so that is a good future plan you have to move to your daughter's town.  
My daughter has been rescheduling having me over since Thanksgiving, it was finally set for next Tuesday.  Then last night her conscience got to her and she confessed she lied about her boyfriend having been vaccinated.  After several hours of back and forth text messages it was agreed that he would do a quick covid test before I came over.  But I made a snarky comment in a text about my opinion of people who won't get vaccinated, and she got angry and said then she'll just leave my presents outside her door and I could come get them.
So, I guess I'm alone too, we will just have to keep each other company here on the forums!


----------



## Sharry49 (Dec 19, 2021)

Yes, let’s! I m a newbie so I’ll watch out for your name surely!


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 19, 2021)

Christmas Day for many folks


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 19, 2021)

Welcome to  SF  .... what Country do you live in?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 19, 2021)

Sharry49 said:


> I am living alone and so very much want to move to the town my daughter lives in. I want to bide my time until I can move. The situation I find myself in has driven my actually batty.
> 
> I have no one to spend Christmas with this year! Help!!!


I just spoke to my older half sister, who is 83 or so.  Anyway, she said she is “spending Xmas alone” and no one is making her do otherwise.  .  I guess different strokes for different folks.  However, I am more than willing to send you my husband so I can spend Xmas alone.  

But, you do not have to be alone.  A lot of us will be here .  Always ready for a conversation about anything at all.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 19, 2021)

HoneyNut said:


> I think I read that people are happier when they live near family, so that is a good future plan you have to move to your daughter's town.
> My daughter has been rescheduling having me over since Thanksgiving, it was finally set for next Tuesday.  Then last night her conscience got to her and she confessed she lied about her boyfriend having been vaccinated.  After several hours of back and forth text messages it was agreed that he would do a quick covid test before I came over.  But I made a snarky comment in a text about my opinion of people who won't get vaccinated, and she got angry and said then she'll just leave my presents outside her door and I could come get them.
> So, I guess I'm alone too, we will just have to keep each other company here on the forums!


As usual, it depends on the family.  I’ll be here on Xmas.  Husband will be barricaded in his room as usual, watching black and white cowboy movies, wishing he was John Wayne.


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 19, 2021)

HoneyNut said:


> I think I read that people are happier when they live near family, so that is a good future plan you have to move to your daughter's town.
> My daughter has been rescheduling having me over since Thanksgiving, it was finally set for next Tuesday.  Then last night her conscience got to her and she confessed she lied about her boyfriend having been vaccinated.  After several hours of back and forth text messages it was agreed that he would do a quick covid test before I came over.  But I made a snarky comment in a text about my opinion of people who won't get vaccinated, and she got angry and said then she'll just leave my presents outside her door and I could come get them.
> So, I guess I'm alone too, we will just have to keep each other company here on the forums!


There's still time for her to change her mind!  And let you in.....


----------



## Pinky (Dec 19, 2021)

Welcome, Sharry 
Lots of good people here to keep you company when you need it. Are you comfortable with telling us whereabouts you live? I'm in Toronto.


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 19, 2021)

I'll prob be here too.  
My sister in law and niece will be here at my place on the 24th.  I'll may be get invited to hang w/one of them...
but I'm really ok here at home. 

I'll be dog sitting my s.i.l  shit-zus, 2 of them, so she'll be coming around here to walk them.  Walk them together.


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 19, 2021)

Welcome from Sydney, you've found a good place.


----------



## Sharry49 (Dec 19, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Welcome, Sharry
> Lots of good people here to keep you company when you need it. Are you comfortable with telling us whereabouts you live? I'm in Toronto.
> View attachment 199736


I’m in New Mexico, USA


----------



## Sharry49 (Dec 19, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I just spoke to my older half sister, who is 83 or so.  Anyway, she said she is “spending Xmas alone” and no one is making her do otherwise.  . I guess different strokes for different folks. However, I am more than willing to send you my husband so I can spend Xmas alone.
> 
> But, you do not have to be alone.  A lot of us will be here . Always ready for a conversation about anything at all.


That was my attitude last year and i spent the whole day listening to detective story podcasts. I’m having a hard time planning this year.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 19, 2021)

You won't REALLY be alone because I can assure you there will be many of us in this forum on Christmas day.  I know I will be!


----------



## Michael Z (Dec 19, 2021)

Find a place where a free Christmas dinner is provided. You could help serve, if able, or just join for the meal. It might be better than sitting at home. Sorry to hear that you will be alone.


----------



## Wren (Dec 19, 2021)

Michael Z said:


> Find a place where a free Christmas dinner is provided. You could help serve, if able, or just join for the meal. It might be better than sitting at home. Sorry to hear that you will be alone.


A great idea Michael, but if you are unable to do this Sharry, why not buy some lovely treats, stay home in the warm and spoil yourself for the day ? Log on here and spend some time with us as well


----------



## Devi (Dec 19, 2021)

What @Wren said. Lovely treats.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 20, 2021)

I told my doctor that I was not putting on a new Libre2 sensor until after January 1.  I am having treats, in moderation, ice cream, pie, Xmas candy, carbs, sesame balls, I LOVE sesame balls; and my blood sugar can take a flying leap-which it has .  Gone up quite a bit.

My doctor said “well, then, shall we skip your A1C test?”  YUP.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2021)

Michael Z said:


> Find a place where a free Christmas dinner is provided. You could help serve, if able, or just join for the meal. It might be better than sitting at home. Sorry to hear that you will be alone.


Due to the pandemic and the new variant, it's Not as easy  or as safe as most other years to join in a dinner with strangers .. or help serve at a crises centre...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> I'll prob be here too.
> My sister in law and niece will be here at my place on the 24th.  I'll may be get invited to hang w/one of them...
> but I'm really ok here at home.
> 
> I'll be dog sitting my s.i.l  shit-zus, 2 of them, so she'll be coming around here to walk them.  Walk them together.


my dd is very irritating.. she said she's coming after Christmas day... when asked to be more specific she won't... she seems to think I have nothing better to do than to wait in for her and all the dogs.... Yesterday I asked her to be more specific.. after all she wants me to bake palmiers for her, and they don't keep very well so not something I can bake in advance... and STILL, she wouldn't say whether she's coming on boxing day or later..


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Liberty (Dec 20, 2021)

Sharry49 said:


> Yes, let’s! I m a newbie so I’ll watch out for your name surely!


----------



## victorian gent (Dec 20, 2021)

I will be alone as well.
My strategy is making a list of things to do on Dec 25 to keep my mind off the day itself. No Christmas movies, no Christmas music, just a regular day.
Celebrating up to and including Dec 24. After all, who says we need to celebrate on the 25th?


----------



## Mizmo (Dec 20, 2021)

Well I am alone too. Just another day for me .
Have been for the last four years. Family here ,there , everywhere. Contact is by  email, texting, phone call.
I find the younger generation ( grandchildren in particular) not so involved with the season as the years go by.
Children definitely do make it a happier  time.
Still, we must keep it cheery  eh!


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 20, 2021)

You're never alone. There's always someone, somewhere, who cares about your expiring car warrantee. 
That is besides everybody here.


----------



## tortiecat (Dec 20, 2021)

Spent  Christmas alone last year; never again - this year it will be
with family, pandemic or not.  At 90 how many more years
can I count on.


1


----------



## RobinWren (Dec 22, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> my dd is very irritating.. she said she's coming after Christmas day... when asked to be more specific she won't... she seems to think I have nothing better to do than to wait in for her and all the dogs.... Yesterday I asked her to be more specific.. after all she wants me to bake palmiers for her, and they don't keep very well so not something I can bake in advance... and STILL, she wouldn't say whether she's coming on boxing day or later..


did you not say in a post that she was not vaccinnated? If so then maybe she is just concerned and considerate


----------



## Chris21E (Dec 23, 2021)

Welcome to the forum...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2021)

RobinWren said:


> did you not say in a post that she was not vaccinnated? If so then maybe she is just concerned and considerate


...she's coming, it's not a matter of not being vaccinated.., we went out for lunch last month . I'm double vaccinated  and there's only going to be me here... it just beggars belief that she won't say when. I think she'll leave it till the day before to let me know.. and then  I might just forget to bake the palmiers..


----------



## funsearcher! (Dec 23, 2021)

Not bad to be alone. Peaceful and calm. No drama and no travel.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 23, 2021)

That really sucks; I mean being alone at Christmas time.  I live alone but my daughter is coming out and we have invites here and there and will be busy like crazy.  Your post reminds me of that rather sad Hank Williams song. "May You Never Be Alone Like Me."  I sing it regularly with my guitar.  There is no one who could ever sing that song like Hank Williams.  You can keep your rap and your heavy metal; I'll stick with Hank until the day I die.






*May You Never Be Alone
Written and recorded by Hank Williams*


Like a bird that's lost its mate in flight                     
I'm alone and oh so blue tonight                                
Like a piece of driftwood on the sea                     
May you never be alone like me


I believed the lies you told to me                              
When you whispered dear I worship thee                       
Now here am I alone and blue                           
All because I loved no one but you


I gave up my friends I left my home                         
When you promised to be mine alone                                   
Now you're gone our love could never be                    
May you never be alone like me


In the Bible God's own words do say                            
For every wrong someday you'll pay                         
I pray the Lord to set me free                         
May you never be alone like me


----------



## Irwin (Dec 23, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> That really sucks; I mean being alone at Christmas time.  I live alone but my daughter is coming out and we have invites here and there and will be busy like crazy.  Your post reminds me of that rather sad Hank Williams song. "May You Never Be Alone Like Me."  I sing it regularly with my guitar.  There is no one who could ever sing that song like Hank Williams.  You can keep your rap and your heavy metal; I'll stick with Hank until the day I die.



You should record it and post it so we can hear you play.

I used to like to play _You Win Again_... another Hank Williams classic.

Here's the Grateful Dead doing a most excellent version...


----------



## Gaer (Dec 24, 2021)

Haha! Everyone writes in their Christmas cards, "Hope you won't be alone this Christmas. "
Yes, I'm alone.
It's nice!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 24, 2021)

I'm alone as far as other humans go.  I'm with my dear pets and they are good company.  No arguments with them ever...lol. We are listening to my favorite songs I listened to this year via Spotify.  

Just got some take-out delivered.  Deep fried zucchini, onion rings and a meatball sandwich from my favorite Italian restaurant.

So we are kicking back and relaxing.  A Merry Christmas  to all!


----------



## Chris21E (Dec 24, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I'm alone as far as other humans go.  I'm with my dear pets and they are good company.  No arguments with them ever...lol. We are listening to my favorite songs I listened to this year via Spotify.
> 
> Just got some take-out delivered.  Deep fried zucchini, onion rings and a meatball sandwich from my favorite Italian restaurant.
> 
> So we are kicking back and relaxing.  A Merry Christmas  to all!


Good for you Ruthanne...Doing the same as well, with you all the way. Much Love.
Enjoy...


----------



## terry123 (Dec 24, 2021)

I will be alone for some of the day.  I could go to my daughter's but it will be easier for her to come here.  She is doing the heavy cooking with me giving her the recipes we love.  They will bring me dinner and then go home which is fine with me.  I don't feel up to all the company right now.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 24, 2021)

Chris21E said:


> Good for you Ruthanne...Doing the same as well, with you all the way. Much Love.
> Enjoy...


Thank you Chris.  I hope you have a wonderful  holiday.


----------



## Chris21E (Dec 24, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Thank you Chris.  I hope you have a wonderful  holiday.


I will now that got through another birthday this week.  Plan on getting something fun to eat, not good, just fun...
Thank you, always.


----------



## Gaer (Dec 24, 2021)

Chris21E said:


> I will now that got through another birthday this week.  Plan on getting something fun to eat, not good, just fun...
> Thank you, always.


Happy Birthday!    Must be rough having a birthday and Christmas the same week!


----------



## Colleen (Dec 24, 2021)

Years ago, when I was divorced and my son was on his own, I spent several Christmas's alone. I always went to a movie but now that isn't safe to do. My husband and I are spending the day alone like we did last year. His 2 kids and a son-in-law are not vaccinated and refuse to get tested so we will be by ourselves. I have lots of packing to do so that will keep me busy.


----------



## Gaer (Dec 24, 2021)

Well, I don't consider being with your honey the same as being alone.  That would be a warm, cozy, romantic little Christmas!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 24, 2021)

Chris21E said:


> I will now that got through another birthday this week.  Plan on getting something fun to eat, not good, just fun...
> Thank you, always.


I know what you mean about the food,. I got stuff that's more fun than good for me.  Oh well.  Lol


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 24, 2021)

I'll have 3 family members here tonight but will be alone tomorrow (Xmas Day) too. Doesn't bother me.


----------



## hawkdon (Dec 24, 2021)

Welp, I will be alone with the rest of the fine folks...been there before so not a problem.....enjoy !!!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2021)

My Daughter will be here tomorrow after all... she's arriving in the morning, staying for lunch ...along with her pooches who will be very excited to be here... but she will be leaving just before it gets dark...  which is mid afternoon , and just as most of you in the US and Canada are coming onto the forum, so I'll be here with you all too , God willing...


----------



## Bellbird (Dec 24, 2021)

Xmas Greetings to you all, Xmas Day has dawned fine and cloudy. I am on my own the first time in my life, its very quiet and peaceful, that has to be worth something.


----------



## Chris21E (Dec 24, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Happy Birthday!    Must be rough having a birthday and Christmas the same week!


It was, still adjusting to a new decade and year, does not seem real...


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 24, 2021)

Sharry49 said:


> I am living alone and so very much want to move to the town my daughter lives in. I want to bide my time until I can move. The situation I find myself in has driven my actually batty.
> 
> I have no one to spend Christmas with this year! Help!!!


Just  as others have said, indulge yourself, log on here and we will keep you company. As for Christmas alone, my wife and I did it for almost thirty years. Before retirement she was a paramedic in the ambulance service, their criteria for Christmas working was, those with families had Christmas leave priority, they never had any sort of rotation.

Not having any children she always drew the short straw and worked on Christmas day. It was left to me to cook the Christmas meal, it never bothered me being alone but it did seem to bother others, strange that. Nowadays we dine out for Christmas and let someone else do the cooking, clearing away and washing up.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 24, 2021)

Is it possible you and your daughter can "Facetime" each other on Christmas? Facetime is particular to Apple devices but there are other apps that allow you to see one another while talking including Facebook Messenger (which I've used) and Skype (which I have not). It's the next best thing to being with your family. Here is a list of video chat options:
https://www.travelandleisure.com/travel-tips/mobile-apps/best-video-chat-apps
I don't celebrate Christmas for religious reasons but my husband and I used to go to my sister's for Christmas dinner.s The year before he died, I went alone (he was visiting his daughter in Virginia). I felt so awkward and uncomfortable due to everyone exchanging gifts, except me, that I promised myself I'd never go again. Mind you I wasn't expecting a gift because they knew we don't celebrate Christmas. Maybe my husband not being there highlighted what I don't remember feeling the years before that. The next year, he died two days before Christmas, so naturally I wasn't expected to attend. I'm hoping you can get a video chat going with your family and that you wind up enjoying the day. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 24, 2021)

Sharry49 said:


> I am living alone and so very much want to move to the town my daughter lives in. I want to bide my time until I can move. The situation I find myself in has driven my actually batty.
> 
> I have no one to spend Christmas with this year! Help!!!


Welcome to the forum Sharry, and Merry Christmas!


----------



## JBingo36 (Dec 24, 2021)

Sharry49 said:


> I am living alone and so very much want to move to the town my daughter lives in. I want to bide my time until I can move. The situation I find myself in has driven my actually batty.
> 
> I have no one to spend Christmas with this year! Help!!!


His Harry I’m sorry your lonely and alone I wish I was your age I’m 85 and bored to death. At your age you can  chat with people on line and perhaps meet some friends I’m presuming your health is good mine is not I have all kinds of prob. My granddaughter is coming tomarro and my kids did call  move to margate and we can be friends maybe you can bake some cookies for a neighbor and she’ll invite you in anyway strong ang happy holiday my name is joan


----------



## JBingo36 (Dec 24, 2021)

HoneyNut said:


> I think I read that people are happier when they live near family, so that is a good future plan you have to move to your daughter's town.
> My daughter has been rescheduling having me over since Thanksgiving, it was finally set for next Tuesday.  Then last night her conscience got to her and she confessed she lied about her boyfriend having been vaccinated.  After several hours of back and forth text messages it was agreed that he would do a quick covid test before I came over.  But I made a snarky comment in a text about my opinion of people who won't get vaccinated, and she got angry and said then she'll just leave my presents outside her door and I could come get them.
> So, I guess I'm alone too, we will just have to keep each other company here on the forums!


Oh you or nut. Lol I cry for you soo sad your daughter did that. My daughter did something worse after the fire in my bathroom and couldn’t live their she wouldn’t let me live with her cause then she would have to throw her boyfriend out. Can you imagine  I would love to spend time with you on the forum we can write all the time my first line to you is Oh you poor nut but the word poor didn’t write


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 25, 2021)

Irwin said:


> You should record it and post it so we can hear you play.
> 
> I used to like to play _You Win Again_... another Hank Williams classic.
> 
> Here's the Grateful Dead doing a most excellent version...


It's Ok but the Grateful Dead is missing the "tears" in Hank's voice.  Hank Williams could sing a song like no other in the way that you  felt he was really living the song; not just making a record.  He put what I call "feeling" into his songs.


----------



## Vida May (Dec 27, 2021)

Sharry49 said:


> I am living alone and so very much want to move to the town my daughter lives in. I want to bide my time until I can move. The situation I find myself in has driven my actually batty.
> 
> I have no one to spend Christmas with this year! Help!!!



I live close to family but because of covid and some family issues, I decided to isolate myself and no one in the family made an effort to involve me, which was a little sad for me.   Part of the family problem is I hold old-fashioned values like a mother should be a mother, and we should be respectful, especially when be respectful to our elders.  That includes children respecting their parents.  I know things have changed, but I think some things should not change.  Anyway, this is what I did...

Our public broadcasting station did a show that was simply a fire in a fireplace and Christmas music.  Because most of my life I have cared for children I still have dolls and stuffed animals.  I just hate to accept that part of my life is in the past.  I gathered my dolls and stuffed animals and we all watched the fire burning and sang Christmas carols.  This worked as well for me at this time in my life, as well as it did when I was a child.  I actually felt very happy.


----------



## Vida May (Dec 27, 2021)

JBingo36 said:


> Oh you or nut. Lol I cry for you soo sad your daughter did that. My daughter did something worse after the fire in my bathroom and couldn’t live their she wouldn’t let me live with her cause then she would have to throw her boyfriend out. Can you imagine  I would love to spend time with you on the forum we can write all the time my first line to you is Oh you poor nut but the word poor didn’t write


 Yeap,  us old turkeys need to hang together.  There are books written about how dealing with younger family members is like walking on eggshells.  All the older women I have spoken with talk about how we need to hold our tongues and be very careful about what we say.  I found a very good book on this that gives us some good advice on how to word things carefully and deal with the problem.  

If it helps, know it is very common for daughters to push their mothers away.  My daughter is finally old enough to stop doing that, but because she did it in the past, I do not have a good bonding with her children, and that means problems with bonding with the great-grandchildren too.  

I think there is much to say about this.  Caring for 3 generations of children has given me an interesting perspective.  Too bad the young don't want to know about it.   It is sad instead of being valued for our perspective, we are pushed away and need to turn to each other to deal with how we feel.


----------



## Tabby Ann (Dec 27, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> You're never alone. There's always someone, somewhere, who cares about your expiring car warrantee.
> That is besides everybody here.


My car is 20 years old and I get scammers writing and calling every month about my expiring car warranty !!!


----------



## Tabby Ann (Dec 27, 2021)

Vida May said:


> Caring for 3 generations of children has given me an interesting perspective. Too bad the young don't want to know about it. It is sad instead of being valued for our perspective, we are pushed away and need to turn to each other to deal with how we feel.


I have found this as well. Most people don't want to know the real problems or wisdom that comes with aging because they can't face their own mortality. They want the aged and infirm to put on the pretense of being young and healthy and not in  need of anything so they don't have to provide anything including empathy or understanding. And this isn't just very young people. It is sometimes senior citizens who just haven't reached the turning point in their decline yet.


----------



## Vida May (Dec 28, 2021)

Tabby Ann said:


> I have found this as well. Most people don't want to know the real problems or wisdom that comes with aging because they can't face their own mortality. They want the aged and infirm to put on the pretense of being young and healthy and not in  need of anything so they don't have to provide anything including empathy or understanding. And this isn't just very young people. It is sometimes senior citizens who just haven't reached the turning point in their decline yet.


Your thoughts are insightful.  I had not thought the problem is a concern for their own mortality but that makes sense.  I was always attracted to older people.   I expected them to know more and to be able to teach me something.  I have always loved listening to their stories about the past.   

When I read your words, immediately I got wanting to deny our mortality is what is going for at least one granddaughter.  She is an excellent institutional cook but during a recession, she was out of a job and I suggested she apply at places for seniors and she recoiled.  

She said she did not like old people and eventually that included me.   She has reached the age where we all revaluate our lives and she pushed away the whole family to work on her independent identity.  Seeing the bigger picture softens my heart.  Being human is not easy.  Thank you for your insight.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Dec 28, 2021)

Sharry49 said:


> I am living alone and so very much want to move to the town my daughter lives in. I want to bide my time until I can move. The situation I find myself in has driven my actually batty.
> 
> I have no one to spend Christmas with this year! Help!!!


Sharry.
Welcome to the board! I am 'kind of' alone..I moved to Fl from Ca and never had the chance to meet people here. First my husband became ill then went into an SNF then 2 years ago died, and then came Covid......If you ever need to talk  I would be happy to chat on IM privately.
I hope Christmas wasn't too hard for you. I live with my daughter but I spent Christmas alone. She visited her BF's family and though I was invited I chose to stay home. I love being with people but also enjoy time alone. She was gone for 3 nights and I have to say I rather enjoyed myself  My frame of mind now is I am 77 and have had plenty of Christmases with family and friends and it is ok to find things to entertain myself. There is so much to read and watch on the internet and TV that I keep busy.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Dec 28, 2021)

Tabby Ann said:


> I have found this as well. Most people don't want to know the real problems or wisdom that comes with aging because they can't face their own mortality. They want the aged and infirm to put on the pretense of being young and healthy and not in  need of anything so they don't have to provide anything including empathy or understanding. And this isn't just very young people. It is sometimes senior citizens who just haven't reached the turning point in their decline yet.


Welcome Tabby....People have a lot of insecurities with their own challenges and so some find it easier to ignore others. I believe their time will come when they are forced to face reality. I know for me I did not appreciate some of the wisdom I was taught until it 'played out' in my life...we learn from our mistakes


----------



## Serenity4321 (Dec 28, 2021)

victorian gent said:


> I will be alone as well.
> My strategy is making a list of things to do on Dec 25 to keep my mind off the day itself. No Christmas movies, no Christmas music, just a regular day.
> Celebrating up to and including Dec 24. After all, who says we need to celebrate on the 25th?


Welcome to the board


----------



## Mandee (Dec 30, 2021)

I've spent so many Christmases alone, I'm used to it now, I spend the day doing whatever I want and enjoying the peace and quiet. That said, I wish I'd joined up here 'before' Christmas rather than after ! Still, I'm here for New Year


----------



## Vida May (Dec 30, 2021)

Mandee said:


> I've spent so many Christmases alone, I'm used to it now, I spend the day doing whatever I want and enjoying the peace and quiet. That said, I wish I'd joined up here 'before' Christmas rather than after ! Still, I'm here for New Year


 So how do you spend the New Year?  I like to have an especially nice breakfast and watch the Rose Parade.  

It was Christmas that called me back to this forum.  I had banished myself for being too political, but I am tired of politics and hope to avoid being too political.  Sometimes we really need friends and to avoid the stuff that can be unfriendly.


----------



## Irwin (Dec 30, 2021)

Looks like I'll be spending New Years eve alone...

... and I'm going to get sloshed!


----------



## StarSong (Dec 30, 2021)

Family came here Christmas Eve and Christmas Day, but New Years Eve and Day are non celebratory days for DH and me. 

Welcome to the forum, @Sharry49. It's nice to have you with us!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 30, 2021)

Tabby Ann said:


> I have found this as well. Most people don't want to know the real problems or wisdom that comes with aging because they can't face their own mortality. They want the aged and infirm to put on the pretense of being young and healthy and not in  need of anything so they don't have to provide anything including empathy or understanding. And this isn't just very young people. It is sometimes senior citizens who just haven't reached the turning point in their decline yet.


This made me think of something my son said that surprised me. He told me it was hard to see his grandmother in the nursing home. They had a very strong bond and he was her heart, as she was his. I told him I hope he can handle it when I get older and possibly need assistance, though it's unlikely I'll have to go to a home (at least I hope not). He's my only child and even though his ex, my honorary daughter (and mother of two of my grandchildren) said she'd also never see me go into a home, she's not well herself. I also have 5 grandchildren...all but one are adults. We are a loving, close knit family but I realize young people have so much to deal with in this world just to maneuver life these days.

Also, my honorary son wrote a rap song (I call it soft rap) about 30 years ago about Ms. Sabrina....a (fictional) old woman he met on a bus who he was anxious to learn more from. He lamented that other young people such as himself didn't take advantage of the wisdom she imparted and did not view the elderly as valuable members of society. My son produced the track but it was never released for airplay.


----------



## Autumn716 (Dec 30, 2021)

tortiecat said:


> Spent  Christmas alone last year; never again - this year it will be
> with family, pandemic or not.  At 90 how many more years
> can I count on.
> 
> ...


Good,Lord, I to have rather spent xmas with someone other than myself. How did you get this idea to be?
I have been totally alone for every holiday and am not a happy camper. With you being 90 and yet found a way forward out of this despair and here I am 72 and can't seem to make it happen to NOT be alone again every time I try to make contact with anyone I find out a wall is up or stonewalling or a lack of messages that are not getting answers for technical reasons whatever it is that is not too hopeful.A cousin in Plano Texas also seems to have the joy of her family to hold on to, tells me all the ways the Holidays are for them.
You must tell me how you brought about you mot spending another xmas alone again. Please, this means the world to me.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 31, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> There's still time for her to change her mind!  And let you in.....


Yes, but it would not be wise for her to go in if the boyfriend is unvaccinated.  And if the daughter loves her mother, she would not let her mother be around an unvaccinated person.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 31, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Due to the pandemic and the new variant, it's Not as easy  or as safe as most other years to join in a dinner with strangers .. or help serve at a crises centre...



Very true!


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 31, 2021)

Michael Z said:


> Find a place where a free Christmas dinner is provided. You could help serve, if able, or just join for the meal. It might be better than sitting at home. Sorry to hear that you will be alone.


But only if it is safe.  There are worse things than spending Christmas alone -- like finding yourself on a ventilator, for example.


----------



## Mandee (Dec 31, 2021)

Vida May said:


> So how do you spend the New Year?  I like to have an especially nice breakfast and watch the Rose Parade.
> 
> It was Christmas that called me back to this forum.  I had banished myself for being too political, but I am tired of politics and hope to avoid being too political.  Sometimes we really need friends and to avoid the stuff that can be unfriendly.


I'm not usually big on New Year, though I'll certainly be glad to say goodbye to 2021
If its not too cold I may go for a walk on New Years Day - try and set the habit for the rest of the year now that I've
moved somewhere that has nice places for taking a stroll - providing I can tear myself away from here tomorrow


----------



## Vida May (Dec 31, 2021)

Mandee said:


> I'm not usually big on New Year, though I'll certainly be glad to say goodbye to 2021
> If its not too cold I may go for a walk on New Years Day - try and set the habit for the rest of the year now that I've
> moved somewhere that has nice places for taking a stroll - providing I can tear myself away from here tomorrow


 Our local news has promoted getting a dog specifically to get people out and walking.  My dog died a few years ago and I would get another but I don't think I could ever have a better dog than the one I lost.  He did not bark or jump on people.  He left me alone until I was ready to take him for a walk and we walked for miles at least twice a day.  

After having Homie for a while I noticed I wasn't depressed anymore.  Regular walking can literally change our body chemistry with very positive mental results from making us happier people to reducing the chances of having cognitive problems and better weight control.  The news report said, just looking at a pet can lift our spirits, and petting one has a positive effect that increases our life expectancy.


----------



## Alizerine (Jan 1, 2022)

My husband and I moved South years ago for his job. Our son joined us. Husband died in 2001 and my son died last year. What is left of my family is in NY and I really can't afford to move back there. I would stay with my sister and her husband on visits. Now my sister has dementia and her husband died three weeks before Christmas. 
I am thankful that I have enough space to have roommates. They are half my age and we are all quite different from one another but that keeps it interesting. Each of the four of us lost someone last year. One grandmother, one son, one father and one sister. We have cobbled together some sort of family-like group with the good and the bad. My late son's former girl friend has also been here as a guest but that's another story.


----------



## Feelslikefar (Jan 1, 2022)

We lost our oldest Son in January of 2021 .
Our youngest was in another state visiting his future in-laws, so it was just the DW and Myself for Christmas.
The oldest lived just next door and I kept waiting for him to come over and help set up the tree.
Thought I'd been through some tuff holidays, but this one was the hardest.
Wife and I just seemed to go through the motions for Christmas.
We hugged a lot.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 1, 2022)

Feelslikefar said:


> We lost our oldest Son in January of 2021 .
> Our youngest was in another state visiting his future in-laws, so it was just the DW and Myself for Christmas.
> The oldest lived just next door and I kept waiting for him to come over and help set up the tree.
> Thought I'd been through some tuff holidays, but this one was the hardest.
> ...


My deepest condolences on the loss of your son. Frankly, I applaud you and your wife’s strength for doing Xmas at all this year. Sending thoughts of strength and healing your way. I so hope 2022 brings something positive to you both.


----------



## Alizerine (Jan 2, 2022)

Tabby Ann said:


> I have found this as well. Most people don't want to know the real problems or wisdom that comes with aging because they can't face their own mortality. They want the aged and infirm to put on the pretense of being young and healthy and not in  need of anything so they don't have to provide anything including empathy or understanding. And this isn't just very young people. It is sometimes senior citizens who just haven't reached the turning point in their decline yet.


Thank you so much for bringing up that aspect of aging. This forum helps.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 16, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> I told my doctor that I was not putting on a new Libre2 sensor until after January 1.  I am having treats, in moderation, ice cream, pie, Xmas candy, carbs, sesame balls, I LOVE sesame balls; and my blood sugar can take a flying leap-which it has .  Gone up quite a bit.
> 
> My doctor said “well, then, shall we skip your A1C test?”  YUP.


What is a Libre test?
What is a A1C test?


----------



## Devi (Mar 16, 2022)

Autumn72 said:


> What is a Libre test?
> What is a A1C test?


I believe a Libre test would be a test with a Libre2 sensor to check blood sugar level.

An A1C test is an occasional test to see what your blood sugar level has been over a period of time — usually 3-6 months, I believe.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 16, 2022)

Vida May said:


> Your thoughts are insightful.  I had not thought the problem is a concern for their own mortality but that makes sense.  I was always attracted to older people.   I expected them to know more and to be able to teach me something.  I have always loved listening to their stories about the past.
> 
> When I read your words, immediately I got wanting to deny our mortality is what is going for at least one granddaughter.  She is an excellent institutional cook but during a recession, she was out of a job and I suggested she apply at places for seniors and she recoiled.
> 
> She said she did not like old people and eventually that included me.   She has reached the age where we all revaluate our lives and she pushed away the whole family to work on her independent identity.  Seeing the bigger picture softens my heart.  Being human is not easy.  Thank you for your insight.


This is so true!
I am having all the rejections, ostracizing galore anyone can experience from their estranged offspring that can be felt in one lifetime.
I agree with you about the mortality issue. For where they all are is where they can only feel from as their physical look that being older is not and never what they want to see ever.
Now here is another angle of seeing this all about the growing up dilemma  angry that they are in a situation of having the responsibility to pull for the additional dependents etc. While finding out their marriage is not what they had hoped for and life gets very hard to do while some are alone just for themselves.
It use to be families stuck together until the government jumped in to build high Risers so adult children could run around working (tax payers) taking care of children, getting dumped by husband's, or ignored by them, or busy having affairs.
Grandma would had been near or living with at least one of them and was respected by the grandchildren because they were taught to include grandparents noticed when children are adults they are buried into their life daily never to include their parents into their world. As Myself my mother never saw her mother and myself also as mom's  mother had issues with my mother and this made her selfish to gain her teenage years back that she lost getting pregnant which made xmas at my home after marriage only with who I married. Mom had a whole regiment of children by then and a full affair for years while being married. I guess she was the boss of the house.
Not all I know do not have marriages that are weird yet many do and some are not lucky to have had a good marriage.
I sure wish someone would write a book on their 5 star blessings for others that had no training in how 6hese blessings are found out by clues vital to us all.
I mean no offense what so ever


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 16, 2022)

Thank you Devi for responding.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 16, 2022)

Vida May said:


> Your thoughts are insightful.  I had not thought the problem is a concern for their own mortality but that makes sense.  I was always attracted to older people.   I expected them to know more and to be able to teach me something.  I have always loved listening to their stories about the past.
> 
> When I read your words, immediately I got wanting to deny our mortality is what is going for at least one granddaughter.  She is an excellent institutional cook but during a recession, she was out of a job and I suggested she apply at places for seniors and she recoiled.
> 
> She said she did not like old people and eventually that included me.   She has reached the age where we all revaluate our lives and she pushed away the whole family to work on her independent identity.  Seeing the bigger picture softens my heart.  Being human is not easy.  Thank you for your insight.


That is not funny  though  it brought a thought to me of how I went searching for my daughter Brooke  who was going to hairdressing school at the time. Very beautiful she is....then she was 18. And taking a break out back a smoke and she said to me  they are forcing me to do an old lady and I don't want to. I think she must had quit. Anyway this is so sad. She herself had the style haircut given her probably by the other girls on training. She looked absolutely beautiful. And I do not exaggerate her beauty was wasted on a matthrew jannell 8n Florida dumped her like last years swill.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 16, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> This made me think of something my son said that surprised me. He told me it was hard to see his grandmother in the nursing home. They had a very strong bond and he was her heart, as she was his. I told him I hope he can handle it when I get older and possibly need assistance, though it's unlikely I'll have to go to a home (at least I hope not). He's my only child and even though his ex, my honorary daughter (and mother of two of my grandchildren) said she'd also never see me go into a home, she's not well herself. I also have 5 grandchildren...all but one are adults. We are a loving, close knit family but I realize young people have so much to deal with in this world just to maneuver life these days.
> 
> Also, my honorary son wrote a rap song (I call it soft rap) about 30 years ago about Ms. Sabrina....a (fictional) old woman he met on a bus who he was anxious to learn more from. He lamented that other young people such as himself didn't take advantage of the wisdom she imparted and did not view the elderly as valuable members of society. My son produced the track but it was never released for airplay.


Maybe the government protects their tax payers to not be influence by parents and grandparents why is this respect stamped out for us older wonderful people Maybe it's I see with different eyes


----------



## Vida May (Mar 24, 2022)

Autumn72 said:


> Maybe the government protects their tax payers to not be influence by parents and grandparents why is this respect stamped out for us older wonderful people Maybe it's I see with different eyes


 That is something that really concerns me.  I believe when the federal government decided to drop liberal education in favor of education for technology, it also ended respect for our elders who were no old-fashioned and outdated.  I think the young were taught they would be smarter than the older people because of technology and the new education for technology.  

Disrespect is so common, and when I said schools need to teach respect, a woman said you can't make the young do anything.  What a terrible attitude!  We make them sit still and do school work several hours a day 5 days a week.  The young are doing what the school requires of them.  I think if this included being respectful, it would happen.  

But that would mean putting the classics back in the school library and taking the trash reading out of the library.  It would include using the words Mister, Misses, and Miss establishing a separation of adults and children.


----------



## Vida May (Mar 24, 2022)

Autumn72 said:


> This is so true!
> I am having all the rejections, ostracizing galore anyone can experience from their estranged offspring that can be felt in one lifetime.
> I agree with you about the mortality issue. For where they all are is where they can only feel from as their physical look that being older is not and never what they want to see ever.
> Now here is another angle of seeing this all about the growing up dilemma  angry that they are in a situation of having the responsibility to pull for the additional dependents etc. While finding out their marriage is not what they had hoped for and life gets very hard to do while some are alone just for themselves.
> ...



You might really enjoy this video.  We marry the wrong people.  Well, they are actually the right people, but because we do not understand how quirky we are, we do not have a good grasp of our reality and how to manage it for our benefit.   This video can help.


----------



## win231 (Mar 24, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Welcome to the forum... where do you call home ?
> 
> You've come to the right place , there's many here who will be alone at Christmas this year...


I'm gonna tell Lanny that you said _"There's many"_ instead of _"There are many."_


----------



## win231 (Mar 24, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> I told my doctor that I was not putting on a new Libre2 sensor until after January 1.  I am having treats, in moderation, ice cream, pie, Xmas candy, carbs, sesame balls, I LOVE sesame balls; and my blood sugar can take a flying leap-which it has .  Gone up quite a bit.
> 
> My doctor said “well, then, shall we skip your A1C test?”  YUP.


What I do on those celebration days is test a couple of hours after those goodies & take extra insulin if I'm over 350.
If you're not using insulin, just be careful - anything over 500 can mean the ER for ketoacidosis.  When that happens, you won't be able to keep anything down.  If you're mildly diabetic, it's unlikely, but.....


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2022)

win231 said:


> I'm gonna tell Lanny that you said _"There's many"_ instead of _"There are many."_


hahaha... you can tell Lanny just to remember English started here... not over there...


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 25, 2022)

The Three Rings of Marriage

1) - The Engagement Ring
2) - The Wedding Ring
3) - The Suffer- Ring

+++++++++++++++++++++


Doctor: "I have horrible news, you only have six months to live."

Patient: "That is terrible! What should I do?"

Doctor: "You should get married."

Patient: "Get married? What are you talking about? With only six months to live? Why should I get married?"

Doctor: "You see, if you get married....that six months? It will FEEL like a lifetime..."


----------



## Supernatural (Dec 17, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> That really sucks; I mean being alone at Christmas time.  I live alone but my daughter is coming out and we have invites here and there and will be busy like crazy.  Your post reminds me of that rather sad Hank Williams song. "May You Never Be Alone Like Me."  I sing it regularly with my guitar.  There is no one who could ever sing that song like Hank Williams.  You can keep your rap and your heavy metal; I'll stick with Hank until the day I die.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm someone else who strums the guitar from time to time. I've an original Kamouraska handmade. Had to have the neck repaired circa 96. I've replaced the strings in order to take the pressure off. Must admit that since son died in 2017, haven't touched even the electronic keyboard either. Nice to meet a fellow musician.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 17, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> As usual, it depends on the family.  I’ll be here on Xmas.  Husband will be barricaded in his room as usual, watching black and white cowboy movies, wishing he was John Wayne.


You are hysterically funny!!!   You made me laugh ~ LOUD.  Well, at least your hubby doesn't think he is Audie Murphy.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 17, 2022)

Irwin said:


> You should record it and post it so we can hear you play.
> 
> I used to like to play _You Win Again_... another Hank Williams classic.
> 
> Here's the Grateful Dead doing a most excellent version...


Thanks but if the truth be known, I prefer Hank's version.  Hank had that sincere, tearful, honest and sad voice that when he sang you really felt that he lived that song.  Not many singers can do that.  I read some where when a band member tried to get fancy with their instrument, Hank would always turn to him and tell him to stop and keep it simple.  I think we could all learn something from that in our mad, fast paced going to hell society that most of us are living.


----------



## Bellbird (Dec 17, 2022)

mellowyellow said:


> Welcome from Sydney, you've found a good place.
> 
> View attachment 199737


I'll think of you across the ditch.


----------



## Bellbird (Dec 17, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> ...she's coming, it's not a matter of not being vaccinated.., we went out for lunch last month . I'm double vaccinated  and there's only going to be me here... it just beggars belief that she won't say when. I think she'll leave it till the day before to let me know.. and then  I might just forget to bake the palmiers..


She might like to feel important. !


----------



## NorthernLight (Dec 17, 2022)

I spend Christmas alone by choice. Spending it with others is "too much" for me. Too much food, too much noise, etc. I try to treat it like any other day, even though (annoyingly) it isn't.

Often, people invite me out of pity so I "won't be alone on Christmas." It just emphasizes that I'm an outsider. I tend to refuse such.

Last year I did go to a nice low-key dinner. I was invited again this year, but I won't go because of all the contagious diseases going around.

Years ago, an older lady related how she was alone at Christmas one year. She got out all the old Christmas cards, etc., she had saved, and reminisced about old times. She said it made her feel better.

@Packerjohn  Yup, Hank Williams was amazing. Many try to emulate his emotion and wit, but few succeed.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2022)

Bellbird said:


> She might like to feel important. !


she's very important, she knows that. Incidentally this was last year..not this year. She's otherwise going to be busy this year...


----------



## Bellbird (Dec 17, 2022)

Shalimar said:


> My deepest condolences on the loss of your son. Frankly, I applaud you and your wife’s strength for doing Xmas at all this year. Sending thoughts of strength and healing your way. I so hope 2022 brings something positive to you both.





Autumn716 said:


> Good,Lord, I to have rather spent xmas with someone other than myself. How did you get this idea to be?
> I have been totally alone for every holiday and am not a happy camper. With you being 90 and yet found a way forward out of this despair and here I am 72 and can't seem to make it happen to NOT be alone again every time I try to make contact with anyone I find out a wall is up or stonewalling or a lack of messages that are not getting answers for technical reasons whatever it is that is not too hopeful.A cousin in Plano Texas also seems to have the joy of her family to hold on to, tells me all the ways the Holidays are for them.
> You must tell me how you brought about you mot spending another xmas alone again. Please, this means the world to me.


Take comfort from knowing that there are many people who will be on their own for Christmas, I for one. It's not what I want but !


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2022)

Bellbird said:


> Take comfort from knowing that there are many people who will be on their own for Christmas, I for one. It's not what I want but !


I'll be on my own for Christmas.. first time in over 30 years


----------



## Gaer (Dec 17, 2022)

Yup!  Alone!  It's fine.


----------



## Trish (Dec 17, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> As usual, it depends on the family.  I’ll be here on Xmas.  Husband will be barricaded in his room as usual, watching black and white cowboy movies, *wishing he was John Wayne*.


Does he know that John Wayne's been dead since 1975 or thereabouts


----------



## Trish (Dec 17, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I'll be on my own for Christmas.. first time in over 30 years


It's sad because of the circumstances but, I have spent a couple of Christmasses alone in the past and I actually enjoyed it.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2022)

Trish said:


> It's sad because of the circumstances but, I have spent a couple of Christmasses alone in the past and I actually enjoyed it.


I think I would enjoy it too if it was something different, but being as I've been alone for the last 16 months..I could do with the company!!


----------



## Liberty (Dec 17, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> It's Ok but the Grateful Dead is missing the "tears" in Hank's voice.  Hank Williams could sing a song like no other in the way that you  felt he was really living the song; not just making a record.  He put what I call "feeling" into his songs.







Hank singing "May you never be alone like me"


----------



## Disgustedman (Dec 17, 2022)

I'm alone for Christmas as I don't celebrate it. I don't diss those who do, it's a choice we make. 

And considering I'm an introvert, my own company is enough. But, if we were close, I'd visit you. To either make you happy, or glad to be alone.


----------



## Victor (Dec 21, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Welcome to the forum... where do you call home ?
> 
> You've come to the right place , there's many here who will be alone at Christmas this year.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 21, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I think I would enjoy it too if it was something different, but being as I've been alone for the last 16 months..I could do with the company!!


If you lived nearby you'd be at my house for Christmas Eve and Christmas Day.   
I'm a big believer in _the more the merrier_ and have yet to be proven wrong.


----------



## deaver (Dec 21, 2022)

am i wrong in assuming that giving out my phone number here is not allowed!!!


----------



## funsearcher! (Dec 21, 2022)

I have spent several Christmases alone over the years--due to illness or weather or other circumstances. It wasn't terrible. This year i have a roommate but we don't do anything special. Not baking goodies because I am losing weight. Not giving each other presents. Going to Christmas Eve services at church and then driving around to see the lights.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Dec 21, 2022)

*For many years I always invited about 25 people for Xmas eve dinner. It started with close friends and family and then if I heard someone was going to be alone I invited them. If they were good company I invited them every year. Now I spend it with my oldest son and his wife as my other kids live elsewhere. This year my ex and his wife flew in to spend the holidays. Yesterday they came over for lunch and stayed 5 hours. Tonight we are all going to dinner and a show. 

On Xmas eve I will cook for all of us because my Dil works. Yesterday I told my ex there’s no free lunch and asked if he could tighten my bathroom faucet which was loose. He laughed and fixed it. Life certainly takes unexpected turns. *


----------



## Pinky (Dec 21, 2022)

deaver said:


> am i wrong in assuming that giving out my phone number here is not allowed!!!


@deaver 
If you wanted to give your phone number to a specific member, do it through private messaging.


----------



## Supernatural (Dec 21, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Welcome to the forum... where do you call home ?
> 
> You've come to the right place , there's many here who will be alone at Christmas this year...


Thanks! Home is where the heart is, the house is in Scotland in the West Coast. Son died at 26 in 2017 from a rare cancer, it was a huge shock. It took 5 years to recover... Making plans anew with hubby and daughter early in 2022 for July.

Sadly, it was all over at end of April when hubby died, unexpectedly and suddenly, of angina. It's our first Christmas alone, daughter and I, plus new kitten. Just concluded Christmas shopping today on the Winter Equinox. 

Neighbours are away in sunnier climates and one household is in quarantine due to winter's flu, which is apparently bad, hence the quarantine.

Daughter's Avon customers will receive their orders on time. We're trimming the tree in Friday, the gifts are wrapped, some are installed already. It'll be quiet so, hoping for wee bit of snow, to brighten the blue Holidays.

Nice to meet you a year later, but better late than never


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2022)

Supernatural said:


> Thanks! Home is where the heart is, the house is in Scotland in the West Coast. Son died at 26 in 2017 from a rare cancer, it was a huge shock. It took 5 years to recover... Making plans anew with hubby and daughter early in 2022 for July.
> 
> Sadly, it was all over at end of April when hubby died, unexpectedly and suddenly, of angina. It's our first Christmas alone, daughter and I, plus new kitten. Just concluded Christmas shopping today on the Winter Equinox.
> 
> ...


awww..so sorry to hear you've had a horrible few years of tragedy and heartbreak. I sincerely hope that going forward will be much happier and healthier for you and DD... 

Incidentally I was born and raised in the West Coast of Scotland..


----------



## Llynn (Dec 21, 2022)

Alone or amid. Makes no difference to me. Just another day.


----------



## TheOtherRick (Dec 23, 2022)

It will be just the cats and me, and I forgot to get the sweet and sour chicken for dinner.


----------



## hearlady (Dec 23, 2022)

What will you have to eat then?


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 23, 2022)

If you have eggs, milk and bread, you can make French toast; good any time. in fact, I'm making some right now!


----------



## Georgiagranny (Dec 24, 2022)

deaver said:


> am i wrong in assuming that giving out my phone number here is not allowed!!!


It wouldn't be wise, but if there are some who you've messaged/have messaged you, send them a message with your number.


----------



## Chet (Dec 24, 2022)

If you are alone I think it's wise to not get all wrapped up in the Christmas season in the first place. Avoid Christmas carols on the radio and don't watch anything related to Christmas on TV. December 26th is only a day away and the days are getting longer.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 24, 2022)

My friend, Henry in PA is always alone for Thanksgiving and Christmas and he celebrates!  He sent me (and other friends) a CD he made of beautiful Christmas music, songs performed by famous singers.  Listening to it today, as a matter of fact.

You can also be alone in a crowd.

One of the best ways to enjoy yourself is to do something nice for others.


----------



## debodun (Dec 24, 2022)

On my father's side, everyone's gone except 3 cousins but have had no contact with them or would know them if I saw them.

On my mom's side I have 3 aunts by marriage and 5 cousins. Since my mom passed, I have not had an invitation to spend Christmas with any of them and we haven't had a family holiday party since 2019.

I buy my own gifts and cook what I want. At least my house won't be disrupted with a lot of hyperactive kids running around. I will probably spend the day like I usually do - watching TV and playing Mah Jongg on the Internet.


----------



## Trish (Dec 24, 2022)

If I am honest, although I enjoyed Christmasses past with all the preparation, shopping, gift wrapping and noisy kids and family chaos, it is not something I think I would embrace now.  These days, I like a more peaceful and, to be honest, more selfish life where I have time to do the things that I want to do and not be having to look after everyone else.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2022)

Liberty said:


> My friend, Henry in PA is always alone for Thanksgiving and Christmas and he celebrates!  He sent me (and other friends) a CD he made of beautiful Christmas music, songs performed by famous singers.  Listening to it today, as a matter of fact.
> 
> You can also be alone in a crowd.
> 
> One of the best ways to enjoy yourself is to do something nice for others.


my whole plan for this Christmas was to go and volunteer  at the Crises centres, but they are in the city and it means getting there by train, but  the rail workers are on strike all over Christmas, so that went out of the window!!


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 24, 2022)

Wishing you all a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!  God Bless us all.


----------



## Myrtle (Dec 24, 2022)

Here’s wishing a good day to anyone who is alone tomorrow. I too will be alone but it is my choice. I was invited but declined. I’ve sent the appropriate gifts and greetings In hopes my name won’t be mud. 

I have had good Christmas celebrations and not so good and I’ve learned that if I can’t have the best day it’s ok and good just to have a peaceful day. I’m an introvert and I realize that makes a holiday alone easier for me. 

It looks as though things will stay busy here. Glad to have found you all.


----------



## Trish (Dec 24, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> my whole plan for this Christmas was to go and volunteer  at the Crises centres, but they are in the city and it means getting there by train, but  the rail workers are on strike all over Christmas, so that went out of the window!!


It's a nice idea but maybe you can do it some other time, perhaps this Christmas you should relax, eat well and enjoy the peace in your home and the lovely setting in which you live.  If all that doesn't help, remind yourself about the reality of a lot of family Christmasses - nothing like a family Christmas to settle old scores!!!  I hope you have a nice day tomorrow


----------



## Gaer (Dec 24, 2022)

Buckeye said:


> Wishing you all a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!  God Bless us all.


Hey @Buckeye, Merry Christmas to you!  I love your posts!


----------



## charry (Dec 24, 2022)

It’s just husband and I for Christmas as always !
! We ve Always loved our own company instead of having argumentative family around us !!
But sadly it’s been slightly different the past 10 yrs since his stroke x
He will sleep a lot and retire early in the evening 
But I’m so happy I still have him ! 

so we re ready for another year” stroke “ !!!
Bring it on


----------



## Tish (Dec 24, 2022)

You are not alone, you have us.


----------



## hearlady (Dec 24, 2022)

I think a quiet Christmas is one of the best ways to spend the holiday.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Dec 24, 2022)

My company left at 8 and I finished cleaning up. A friend in my building isn’t feeling well so I dropped off leftovers from the meal I made. I have been doing this every time I cook lately until she’s better and she left a box of good candy at my door.  I am exhausted but have been on the go all week. Merry Christmas to all!!!


----------



## sch404 (Dec 24, 2022)

Sharry49 said:


> I am living alone and so very much want to move to the town my daughter lives in. I want to bide my time until I can move. The situation I find myself in has driven my actually batty.
> 
> I have no one to spend Christmas with this year! Help!!!


Well you can spend Christmas with *us!* Virtually! I've got some eggnog, some rum, and *mistletoe*. Cheers to you on Christmas eve!❄


----------



## katlupe (Dec 25, 2022)

I am alone too for Christmas, well except for "Rabbit". I might see other people in my building but maybe not. The fire alarm went off and nobody came out of their apartments. It stopped so don't know what that was about. Not lonely though. Busy is more like it. One of the things I love about being alone is that I can do what I want. Of course, I do that every day but I appreciate it more as I think about past Christmases that weren't so great. No pressure or stress. I didn't even decorate this year (another plus!).


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 25, 2022)

I think I know what your talking about.  I got a BIG bottle of rum, 2 liters of egg nog in the fridge but no one to share it with.  Generally, don't drink alone.  I figure that is what LOSERS do!  So I guess I better visit my brother where we will have a couple of drinks and solve the problems of the world.


----------



## debodun (Dec 25, 2022)

I don't know why this year I feel more down than usual. The TV programs and movies about Christmas I usually enjoyed in the past have done nothing for me this year. I cooked a casserole and it just didn't seem that special.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 25, 2022)

debodun said:


> I don't know why this year I feel more down than usual. The TV programs and movies about Christmas I usually enjoyed in the past have done nothing for me this year. I cooked a casserole and it just didn't seem that special.


That casserole looked pretty special to me!
Sorry you feel down. Maybe it's still the newness of your house?
Hope you'll feel better tomorrow.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Dec 25, 2022)

Sharry49 said:


> I am living alone and so very much want to move to the town my daughter lives in. I want to bide my time until I can move. The situation I find myself in has driven my actually batty.
> 
> I have no one to spend Christmas with this year! Help!!!


I am, probably better than being with someone/s you dont like....so I am good.


----------



## debodun (Dec 25, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> That casserole looked pretty special to me!
> Sorry you feel down. Maybe it's still the newness of your house?
> Hope you'll feel better tomorrow.


I don't think it's the house. If I had to point a finger at a cause, it may be:
1) because of my vision problems
2) the apathy I've encountered about Christmas in other people
3) no family holiday party again this year
4) most of the cards I sent or gave out were not reciprocated.
5) it's barely a white Christmas (there are patches of snow left from the big melt we had here last week, but a lot of lawn peeking up here and there)
6) it's very cold and windy
7) I'm being dunned for some credit card debt that I don't know anything about
8) I have this gnawing feeling something terrible is going to happen this coming year, but I can't say if it will just effect me or the public in gernaral. I always feel like I'm waiting for the other shoe to drop.


----------



## Right Now (Dec 25, 2022)

Home alone?!?   I guess not!
After a lovely family gathering last night, I fully expected to be alone today, getting some dusting done, leftover turkey and trimmings for my dinner.

Wrong?  I almost didn't "put my face on" as I expected no one to knock at my door, and thank goodness I did!
I was taking down a giant lighted cardinal I had hanging in window, when a knock came.  I answered, and it was the man who lives above me. (I've only been here  3 months)He asked me where I got the decoration.  I told him it was a gift a couple of years ago from a friend.  He then told me he'd like to buy one as his mom loved cardinals (she's passed on) so he'd like one as a reminder of her.  I did remember his mom, she was a very nice lady.

I immediately went and got it, all packed away in its box, and handed it to him. I enjoyed it, but not a favorite of mine.
His face softened, and he said thanks.  Then, he stood in the hallway visiting with me for another half an hour.  We reminisced about the folks in our small community, where we worked, who we knew, who cleaned snow off our cars, etc.
His wife is in NYC visiting her children, but this man has clients he snow plows for, so he needed to stay here.

Then.....the lady across the hall moved in 2 months ago.  I've only spoken to her once. Out came her guests leaving, and a woman I bowled with 35 years ago, recognized me and said it was her daughter who lived there! So we chatted a few minutes, and now I know my neighbor much better! 

Small world when we take the time out of our busy lives to chat a bit and slow down. 
It's turned out to be a very cheery Christmas Day after all!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 25, 2022)

debodun said:


> I don't think it's the house. If I had to point a finger at a cause, it may be:
> 1) because of my vision problems
> 2) the apathy I've encountered about Christmas in other people
> 3) no family holiday party again this year
> ...


Well yes, your vision problems are certainly cause for concern. I agree people are wary and scared these days d/t several dangers going on now. We all lost some feelings of festivity I think.

No family party? Next year YOU throw the party! Start planning it now for a smash hit!

Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## debodun (Dec 25, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> No family party? Next year YOU throw the party! Start planning it now for a smash hit!


I don't think my house is large enough for that and I don't have great furniture for entertaining. It isn't very handicapped accessible (there's no entrance without having to negotiate stairs) and I have an aunt and a cousin for which this would be a problem. I have cousins and aunts that have better venues, why don't they take up the slack for the cousin that apparently doesn't want to do it anymore?


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 25, 2022)

charry said:


> It’s just husband and I for Christmas as always !
> ! We ve Always loved our own company instead of having argumentative family around us !!
> But sadly it’s been slightly different the past 10 yrs since his stroke x
> He will sleep a lot and retire early in the evening
> ...


I had a stroke two years ago, but it wasn't severe, and I am grateful for it. I know several people who have had stroke that was debilitating. My husband died of a massive stroke almost 10 years ago. I am grateful that you still have your husband! Merry Christmas!


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 25, 2022)

debodun said:


> I don't know why this year I feel more down than usual. The TV programs and movies about Christmas I usually enjoyed in the past have done nothing for me this year. I cooked a casserole and it just didn't seem that special.


Sorry you're experiencing this! What kind of casserole did you cook? Sounds scrumptious. Enjoy whatever the day brings.


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 25, 2022)

Right Now said:


> Home alone?!?   I guess not!
> After a lovely family gathering last night, I fully expected to be alone today, getting some dusting done, leftover turkey and trimmings for my dinner.
> 
> Wrong?  I almost didn't "put my face on" as I expected no one to knock at my door, and thank goodness I did!
> ...


What a wonderful day for you! You brought good feelings to those around you. Merry Christmas!


----------



## debodun (Dec 25, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> What kind of casserole did you cook? Sounds scrumptious.


The person that gave me the recipe called it "all-in-one" casserole but used turkey. I substituted chicken. It's stuffing on the bottom, chicken meat next then a layer of mashed potatoes and gravy over all.


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 25, 2022)

debodun said:


> The person that gave me the recipe called it "all-in-one" casserole but used turkey. I substituted chicken. It's stuffing on the bottom, chicken meat next then a layer of mashed potatoes and gravy over all.
> View attachment 258600View attachment 258601


Looks delicious! I am sure my son would love it! He's very much into mashed potatoes!


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 25, 2022)

debodun said:


> The person that gave me the recipe called it "all-in-one" casserole but used turkey. I substituted chicken. It's stuffing on the bottom, chicken meat next then a layer of mashed potatoes and gravy over all.
> View attachment 258600View attachment 258601


Hey what happened to the cake?  Did you eat it all?


----------



## katlupe (Dec 25, 2022)

My day turned out okay. I had two visitors, my two friends who live here. One had to come down the stairs (and had to go back up them only with her cane) because it turns out that our elevator is not working today. She said upstairs on the elevator button someone put a sign that says "Merry Christmas! Elevator is not working today". 

I found plenty to do and the day seemed to fly by me.


----------



## katlupe (Dec 25, 2022)

debodun said:


> The person that gave me the recipe called it "all-in-one" casserole but used turkey. I substituted chicken. It's stuffing on the bottom, chicken meat next then a layer of mashed potatoes and gravy over all.
> View attachment 258600View attachment 258601


That's a great idea!


----------



## charry (Dec 25, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Hey @Buckeye, Merry Christmas to you!  I love your posts





palides2021 said:


> I had a stroke two years ago, but it wasn't severe, and I am grateful for it. I know several people who have had stroke that was debilitating. My husband died of a massive stroke almost 10 years ago. I am grateful that you still have your husband! Merry Christmas!


Sorry you had a stroke and I’m so pleased it wasn’t severe    

yes I’m so glad I still have him with me as he is my soul mate 
But I don’t think my husband would agree with that !!
Bless him x he’s sat in an armchair or laid in a bed for 10 yrs !!


----------



## debodun (Dec 25, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> Looks delicious! I am sure my son would love it! He's very much into mashed potatoes!


You can put more into it for a thicker layer, if he likes them that much. I used what I had on hand and they barely reached to the edge of the Dutch oven. After it's assembled, bake at 325F for 45 minutes or until heated through.


----------



## debodun (Dec 25, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Hey what happened to the cake?  Did you eat it all?


Of course and no ill effects.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 25, 2022)

debodun said:


> I have cousins and aunts that have better venues, why don't they take up the slack for the cousin that apparently doesn't want to do it anymore?


Gosh Deb, you'd know why not far better than I.


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 25, 2022)

debodun said:


> Of course and no ill effects.


You could have saved a little for us..


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 25, 2022)

I felt pretty Christmassy or I'd say as much as possible for me but then a relative on Facebook made a post about the nature of my sister's death that happened 2 days before Christmas-he made the post 2 days before Christmas, too.  It brought back all the emotions I experienced when it first happened a long time ago.  I felt horrible and thought there goes another Christmas out the window.  Yes, I do miss my sister but I wish he would have posted all the pictures of her on her birthday next month.  I didn't want to bring back that feeling of horror/tragedy but felt it anyways.  Feeling somewhat better today but have also acquired a UTI over the past week so I haven't been so spirited or comfortable.


----------



## debodun (Dec 25, 2022)

Nah... you aren't used to my germs.


----------



## funsearcher! (Dec 26, 2022)

Trish said:


> If I am honest, although I enjoyed Christmasses past with all the preparation, shopping, gift wrapping and noisy kids and family chaos, it is not something I think I would embrace now.  These days, I like a more peaceful and, to be honest, more selfish life where I have time to do the things that I want to do and not be having to look after everyone else.


I call it "seasons of my life"-- I am in a different season these days. I have good memories but no desire to do all that these days.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 26, 2022)

It's rather funny!  Last year I didn't put up anything and I didn't not even listen to any Christmas music.  So, this year I decided to put on a Christmas CD of my own recorded music.  I have 18 CDs of Christmas music.  I listened to the songs but got so tired and perhaps "fed up" with the music that I shut off the CD before the last 4 songs were played.  

Christmas music drives me up the wall.  Can't stand the stuff!  Maybe I listened to it too much over 6 decades plus.  Went to visit my brother.  His wife has put up 3 (yes, three) Christmas Trees.  Praised the lord, they did not play any Christmas music.  I think commercial Christmas Music by Teresa Brewer, Johnny Cash, Willie Nelson, etc. has been shoved down our throats so much over the years that I find it very, very painful to listen to it.  May the good lord keep me away from that noise.

My apologies to all those folks who love Christmas music, play it day and night for 2 months and still can't get enough of it.  I am glad I don't live in your home.


----------

